
The Young Man One Hopes For - vo2maxer
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v41/n22/jonathan-ree/the-young-man-one-hopes-for
======
brudgers
A few weeks ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21580875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21580875)

~~~
vo2maxer
Thank you.

